# Bay Flats Lodge - "Flat Determined"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
August 17, 2016*

*Capt. Chris Martin*
If you want to be ahead of the game when wading-fishing the flats, youâ€™ll need to find a stretch of shoreline that tends to hold high concentrations of fish. In order to do this youâ€™ll first need an understanding as to why any one particular area attracts the numbers of fish that it does over that of another area. There are a lot of possible reasons why fish may choose one area over the next, but a few of the more natural reasons why fish go to the flats are water temperature, a steady food supply, and a sense of protection. Trout relish a water temperature of about 76 degrees, and they will often swim until they locate it. And because the shallow water that is found covering the flats will always heat-up faster than deep-water locations, the flats areas will most always consist of the higher water temperatures. But the skinny water atop the flats also appeals to the fish for yet another important reason, and thatâ€™s protection. Both trout and baitfish alike are lured to the flats due to the sense of security they feel in shallow water.

Most flats fishing pays-off best when the surface temperature is in the mid-to-upper 70â€™s range. Whenever the water temperature soars higher than 78 degrees, most large trout tend to move out to deep water, with few visits back to the flats until nightfall or early morning hours. So, this means that your best shot at a big trout during the heat of the day will be around flats that happen to have immediate access to somewhat deeper water. The water temperature can be considerably cooler at a deeper depth, and placing your bait just a few inches deeper can sometimes make a tremendous difference. But aside from temperature, thereâ€™s another basic element to successful flats fishing where water is concerned, and thatâ€™s the water condition. Clear-green, green, or sandy-green are generally the only three acceptable water conditions for the production of trout catches atop the flats. It can often quickly become a futile act for anglers attempting artificial bait fishing along the flats in anything less than sandy-green water conditions. Although itâ€™s true that large trout have been, at times, taken in off-colored or muddy water, the odds are greatly against the angler whenever attempting to do so.

The second of the three most natural reasons as to why fish go to the flats is food. As the shallows of the flats warm, both trout and baitfish alike will move back to the flats during a rising tide. Baitfish journey way into the back lake areas, and will often move in or out of these lakes based solely upon their travel with rising or falling tides. Trout will be in these areas at the same tide times, and they will stage themselves just beyond mouths of inlets and coves where they will wait to ambush baitfish that are going in and out based on the given tide. These are prime flats fishing areas when you connect with the right tide, and many anglers will prefer the time immediately following the peak of an intense high tide when thereâ€™s just enough current to keep the water moving at a slow pace.

Winds are another contributing factor that wade-anglers must also take into consideration whenever searching for trout on the flats. As an unwritten rule, the days that one should be fishing the flats are days with light, variable winds, or days when the wind is blowing out of the south or southeast â€" these are the winds that will provide anglers with ideal, green water conditions while out on the flats. But probably the single most important thing to remember when fishing the flats is for you to enjoy every minute of it. Most of us donâ€™t get to fish as much as we would like to, so learn to make the most of it whenever possible. Have fun out there, and good luck to allâ€¦!

Remember,* â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Overcast. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 85F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Mostly cloudy this evening. Scattered thunderstorms developing after midnight. Low 78F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 88F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 88F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Low around 80F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate onshore flow will prevail through Friday, then become moderate Saturday. Scattered showers and thunderstorms will continue over the waters today through Thursday, especially during the overnight and morning hours. Showers and thunderstorm chances are expected to diminish by the end of the week with isolated showers possible during the first half of the weekend before becoming scattered again by Sunday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------

